# TV Atec 32L14D sin imagen



## Ernesto Sanchez (Dic 24, 2020)

Hola tengo un TV Atec de 32 pulgadas y se le realizó un cambio en el tipo de pantalla en el menú técnico y ahora el televisor no da imagen, existe alguna forma de reiniciar esos ajustes?. Gracias y espero que me ayuden.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 24, 2020)

Como no mencionas el modelo, no se puede opinar mucho, pero, si tiene memoria Flash SPI, tal vez reprogramándola.


----------



## Ernesto Sanchez (Dic 24, 2020)

Disculpa pero no se el modelo pero es este, no es una foto del mío pero es el mismo modelo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 24, 2020)

Quedamos en las mismas. ¿No viene escrito en la parte de atrás?
De cualquier forma es mejor saber el modelo de tarjeta y para eso tendrás que destaparlo.


----------



## Ernesto Sanchez (Dic 24, 2020)

Si en la parte de atrás estaba es un 32L14D


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2020)

Ernesto Sanchez dijo:


> Si en la parte de atrás estaba es un 32L14D


Viendo tu nivel de conocimientos te recomiendo llevar esa TV a un técnico capacitado, pues lo mas probable es que si le metés mano la termines destrozando...


----------



## Ernesto Sanchez (Dic 25, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Viendo tu nivel de conocimientos te recomiendo llevar esa TV a un técnico capacitado, pues lo mas probable es que si le metés mano la termines destrozando...


Gracias es lo que voy a hacer, pero igual me gustaría saber cómo arreglar el problema y si es posible hacerlo sin ningún tipo de equipo especializado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 25, 2020)

Ernesto Sanchez dijo:


> me gustaría saber cómo arreglar el problema y si es posible hacerlo sin ningún tipo de equipo especializado.


No, no es posible. Lo que has hecho no tiene forma de repararse sin conocimientos y equipo especializado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No, no es posible. Lo que has hecho no tiene forma de repararse sin conocimientos y equipo especializado.


Yo tengo un destornillador pequeño y un martillo, ¿ Necesito algo mas ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 25, 2020)

Para empezar con la destrucción está bien con eso.


----------



## rvm66868 (Dic 25, 2020)

Si mal no recuerdo estos tv, tienen menu de recuperacion apretando tecla volumen + o - junto con el encendido, pero jugar con este menu no te va ayudar mucho si no sabes lo que haces,  llevalo a alguien que si conosca y aprende de esto es lo que mas te va ayudar a no pasar estos sustos saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 25, 2020)

El problema es que si se configuró el sistema para otro modelo de panel LCD, no habrá imagen pues los bits LVDS quedarán fuera del orden predispuesto.
Lo que se debe usar es este equipo:

Este equipo se puede adaptar a cualquier tipo de señal LVDS y el TV se podrá configurar nuevamente al panel LCD que tiene colocado.


----------



## Ernesto Sanchez (Dic 26, 2020)

Gracias era justo la respuesta que necesitaba.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> El problema es que si se configuró el sistema para otro modelo de panel LCD, no habrá imagen pues los bits LVDS quedarán fuera del orden predispuesto.
> Lo que se debe usar es este equipo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259519
> Este equipo se puede adaptar a cualquier tipo de señal LVDS y el TV se podrá configurar nuevamente al panel LCD que tiene colocado.


Gracias era justo la respuesta que necesitaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2020)

Opción 2 , compras una tv idéntica con panel roto* pero que funcione* , y le cambias la main


----------



## rvm66868 (Dic 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 2 , compras una tv idéntica con panel roto* pero que funcione* , y le cambias la main


Un amigo compro 2 alrededor de los 25 cuc cada uno en estos dias en las tiendas de mermas, ten mucho cuidado y lleva algún amigo que sepa para que te ayude a decidir. Que tengas suerte.


----------



## Jorge 1981 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hola. Amanecí hoy con un problema en mi televisor Atec 32", al encenderlo se oye, pero no se ve la imagen, sin embargo, no está en negro la pantalla, esta alumbrada. Que pudiera ser ?


----------



## yuniel paredes leyva (Jun 30, 2021)

La pantalla está oscura*,* LED encendido*,* audio*,* pero no se ve la imagen*,* es un *A*tec 32


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2021)

Led de standby o leds de backlight ?

Modelo ?


----------



## ernestomarrerodlt97 (Ago 14, 2021)

Hola*,* necesito consegui*r* un*a* actualizaci*ó*n del software del tv *A*tec 32l18d.


----------



## yuneiky.tome (Sep 20, 2021)

Busque el firmware y descárguelo que está gratis en barriotech. Extraiga la EPROM y reprogramarla. O busque un conocido que tenga uno igual y anoté los pasos para llegar a esta opción y pueda cambiarlo a ciegas, recomendación busque ayuda profesional si no tiene conocimiento del tema...


----------



## Maxwest1983 (Dic 1, 2021)

Hoy comparto una posible solución  Fogonazo y Dr. Zoidberg es a ciegas.
Encender el TV esperar 10 segundos, entrar en el menú técnico entr+1148.
Luego con el mando bajas 5 pasos y le das enter.
Luego bajas tres pasos más y le das enter ahí se restablecera el modo por defecto. 
El TV se apagará y se iniciará con imagen....

Espero haberlos ayudados


----------



## Santana210 (Feb 3, 2022)

Si funcionaaaaaa


----------



## jjoaquin89 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hola tengo un atec de 32 pulg que me pasa lo mismo se oye y se pone la pantalla en negro


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 7, 2022)

Maxwest1983 dijo:


> Hoy comparto una posible solución  Fogonazo y Dr. Zoidberg es a ciegas.
> Encender el TV esperar 10 segundos, entrar en el menú técnico entr+1148.
> Luego con el mando bajas 5 pasos y le das enter.
> Luego bajas tres pasos más y le das enter ahí se restablecera el modo por defecto.
> ...


Sigue esto entonces  jjoaquin89


----------



## KareDany (Mar 7, 2022)

Hola, acá les dejo el procedimiento descrito en formato digital, para dar factory reset al TV ATEC 32L14D


----------



## jjoaquin89 (Mar 8, 2022)

Gracias por la respuesta pero lo que tiene mi televisor es la placa de la pantalla parece que hay alguna vena partida porque cuando la mueves se ve la pantalla unas rallas o a veces la señal de sin señal


----------



## RansesCil (Mar 22, 2022)

Tengo un *A*tec 32L14D*,* de no usarlo se le puso la pantalla negra*,* no se dio un golpe ni nada que yo sepa*.
A*l en*C*enderlo se escucha*,* pero la pantalla alumbra en negro con unas rayas que solo con la luz apagada se logran ver*.
¿* Que podr*á* ser ?


----------



## Luis86 (May 9, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Sigue esto entonces  jjoaquin89


Hola y como doy con el enter+1148


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2022)

Luis86 dijo:


> Hola y como doy con el enter+1148





Ojo que si tocas algo mal en el "Modo Servicio" puedes inutilizar el televisor , no es para principiantes !


----------



## Eduar4 (May 18, 2022)

yuneiky.tome dijo:


> Busque el firmware y descárguelo que está gratis en barriotech. Extraiga la EPROM y reprogramarla. O busque un conocido que tenga uno igual y anoté los pasos para llegar a esta opción y pueda cambiarlo a ciegas, recomendación busque ayuda profesional si no tiene conocimiento del tema...


Que es eso de extraer eprom


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2022)

Eduar4 dijo:


> Que es eso de extraer eprom



Prestale atención a lo que ese mismo forista escribió (lo resaltado):



yuneiky.tome dijo:


> Busque el firmware y descárguelo que está gratis en barriotech. Extraiga la EPROM y reprogramarla. O busque un conocido que tenga uno igual y anoté los pasos para llegar a esta opción y pueda cambiarlo a ciegas, *recomendación busque ayuda profesional si no tiene conocimiento del tema*...



Sino entiendes lo que le has preguntado creo que lo mejor para ti es la sugerencia final.




Salu2.-


----------

